# المنتديات الأردنية > العشائر الأردنية >  عشيرة الربايعة

## Kasmoo

عشيرة الربيعchemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" />
في الوطن العربي
والربايعة في الاردن
وفي الرمثا والذنيبة واربد والحصن ودير السعنة
يحمل هذا الاسم عدد كبير من العشائر في كل من الأردنوفلسطين والعراق و السعودية.
ولكن وبرغم الشبه في الاسم فإن هذه العشائر تنتمي إلىأصول مختلفة ولا يربط بينها رابط قرابة مباشر أي النسب ذاته وإليكم بعض التفصيل :
1- الربيع / يرجع نسب هذه العشيرة إلىقبيلة بني عقبة الجذامية وبالتحديد إلى ( العمرو ) من ولد ابناشريتيح.
وقد كان منهمقديماً في العصر المملوكي أمراء يأخذون الصُرَّه من الدولة ليؤمنوا قوافل الحجيج فيمنطقة (داميا) في الغور الأوسط من الأردن.
ويقطنون الآن في منطقة الطوال الشمالي/ديرعلا وقد انتقلمنهم رجل يدعى خليل الربيع على إثر خلاف مع أبناء عمومته حوالي سنة 1840م ونزلمنطقة سحم الكفارات في شمال الأردن ولا زال عقبه في سحم إلى اليوم ويسمون الربيعأيضاً وعلاقتهم قائمة مع أقاربهم في ديرعلا.
و(عشيرة الربيع) واقعة ضمن حلف (عرب المشالخة) حيث كانلهم معارك معروفة لأهل الاختصاص مع عشيرة الغزاوية وعشيرة الفريحات للسيطرة على جبلعجلون حوالي عام 1500م وكان يقودهم وقتها (الشيخ سعيفان) .
وقد أخطأ بعضالنسَّابة فنسبوا الربيع إلى بني لام من قبيلة طيء وهذاخطأ.
2- آل الربيع / من قبيلة شَمَّروعشيرتهم (عبده) وشملهم الربيعيه وفخذهم الويبار وشيخهم بدر آل نهير مقرّه حائل وقدخرجوا من حائل طلباً للرزق في القرن الحادي عشر الهجري وتجمعوا في مدينة الجمعةوانتشروا اليوم في (تمير وسدير وحريملاء والصفره والرياض).
3- الربيع / منعشائر الأردن من عشيرة (الحوتة) من السويلم من قبيلة العيسى ومنازلهم في الدفيانةوأم السرب وروضة الرويعي.
4- الربيع / منعشائر الأردن فخذ من قبيلة عبَّاد.
5- الربيع / منعشائر الأردن فخذ من ( المسند ) من عشيرة السرحان.
6- الربيع / منعشائر الأردن من (البرجس / الخضير) من قبيلة بني صخر.
7- ربيع / منعشائر فلسطين المسيحية أصلهم من آل الخازن مشايخ كسروان في لبنان أحفاد فرح نمرالخازن مؤسس قرية (عين عريك) وجدهم غنيم عيد سليمان إبراهيم فرح نمر الخازن ،استوطنوا في بير زيت ومن أقاربهم آل الحجة و فرح في بير زيت .
8- ربيع / منعشائر فلسطين ومنازلهم حارة الحصينات في بيت جالا.
9- ربيع / منعشائر فلسطين من النصيرات في طيبة بني صعب.
10- ربيع / منعشائر فلسطين من عشيرة ثلث السرحانة ومساكنهم في قرية عجور/ الخليل.
.........
تم بحمدالله
المراجع :
أ-عشائر شمالي الأردن / محمودمهيدات
ب - تاريخ شرقيالأردن وقبائلها / فريدريك بيك
جـ - قاموس عشائر الأردنوفلسطين
د - ديوانالشاعر علي نصوح الطاهر/ وزير الزراعة الأردني وعضو مجلس الأعيان / 1960م


عشيرة عتبة التغلبية الربيعية
من بني تغلب من ربيعةالعدنانية


الصلاة والسلام على سيد المرسلين محمدصلى الله عليه وسلم واله الطيبين الطاهرين واصحابه الغر الميامين وبعد:

تعدقبيلة ربيعة العدنانية من البطون الأصيلة للعرب ويرجع نسبها إلى ربيعة بن نزار بنمعد بن عدنان الذي يرجع نسبه باتفاق جميع المؤرخين وأهل السير إلى النبي إسماعيل بنإبراهيم عليهما السلام .
وكانت ديارهم مابين الجزيرة والعراق , ومن ربيعة انحدرعدد كبير من البطون والقبائل منها قبائل( تغلبوبكر) أبناء وائل بن قاسط بن هنب بن افصى بن دعمى بن جديلة بن أسد بن ربيعة , وقد حدثتبين اعقابهما منازلات تاريخية عديدة منها حرب البسوس التي ذكر أنها دامت أربعونعاما وكان الغلبة فيها لبنيتغلب
(كما ذكر ابن خلدونوابن الأثير وابن كثير والذهبي وغيرهم ).
وكان لتغلبمن الأولاد غنم والاوس وعمران وكانت بلادهم في الجزيرة الفراتية بجهات الموصلوسنجار ونصيبين وتعرف ديارهم بديار ربيعة (وناحية ربيعة الحالية في الموصل قد أخذتاسمها من هذه التسمية منذ مئات السنين) .
ومن بنيتغلبعمرو بن كلثوم ألتغلبيالشاعر العربي الشهير احد أصحاب المعلقات السبعة واحد فرسان العرب المشهورين فيالفروسية والشجاعة والإقدام وهو الذي قتل ملك الحيرة عمرو بن هند في ملكهِ , ونسبههو عمرو بن كلثوم بن مالك بن عتًاب بن سعد بن جشم بن بكر بن حبيب بن عمرو بن غنم بنتغلب . وقد تشرفت قبيلةتغلببارسال وفد إلى الرسول الكريم محمد (صلى الله عليه وسلم ) واسلم قسم منها , في زمن الخليفة الراشد أمير المؤمنين عمر بن الخطاب (رضي اللهعنه) واسلم الباقون أثناء فتوحات الشام والعراق في سنة 17 هجرية (كما ذكر الواقديفي كتابه فتوح الشام ) . ومن عقب عمرو بن كلثوم ألتغلبيالأمير طوق بن مالك وهو احد قادة وأمراء الجيش الإسلامي في زمن الخليفة العباسيهارون الرشيد ( كما ذكر ابن الأثير في كتابه الكامل في التاريخ ) وابنه الأمير مالكبن طوق بن مالك الذي بنى مدينة الرحبة على الفرات والتي كانت ومازالت تسمى رحبةمالك بن طوق ونسبه هو مالك بن طوق بن مالك بن عتاب بن زافر بن شريح بن عبدا لله بنعمرو بن كلثوم ألتغلبي , والذي ينتسب إليه عدد كبير منعشائر ربيعة في العراق في الزمن الحالي ومن ا ولاده يحيى بن مالك بن طوق (وفي عقبهإمارة ربيعة ورئاستها في العراق , وأمير ربيعة الحالي الأميرربيعة بن محمد الحبيبمن نسلمالك بن طوق ) . ومن أولاده أيضا الأمير احمد بن مالك بن طوق ألتغلبي (الذي تنحدر منه عشيرة عتبة التغلبية الربيعية في الموصل إلى يومنا هذا ).
ومن بني تغلبأيضا بنو حمدان (البو حمدان الحالية في العراق والشام) ملوك وأمراء الموصل والجزيرةأيام المتقي ومن بعده من الخلفاء العباسيين وهم بنو حمدان من بني عدي بن أسامة بنمالك بن بكر بن حبيب بن عمرو بن غنم بنتغلبومنهم سيفالدولة الحمداني (كما ذكر ابن خلدون وابن الأثير وغيرهم) , ومنتغلببن وائل بن ربيعة في العصر الحالي :
1. قبيلة بنيربيعة في العراق :- وفي رئاستهم الأمير (ربيعة محمدالحبيب) (الأمارة).
2. عشائر البو حمدان في الموصل:- وفي رئاستهمالشيخ (سالم حمدون الملا علو الحمداني ألتغلبي).
3. عشيرة عتبة التغلبية الربيعية في الموصل :- وفي رئاستهمالشيخ( عزيز فاضل ياسين ألتغلبي الربيعي).
4. عشائرالزوريين والشراحلة والمناوبين في الموصل .
5. عشيرة السراج والمياح وبني عميرفي العمارة .
6. آل بزون في مناطق مختلفة من جنوب العراق .
7. العتاب فيالكوت ووسط وجنوب العراق وهم اكبر عشائر ربيعة .
8. الرحيبية في رحبة بن طوق فيالشام . 
9. الدواسر في السعودية .
10. بنو شعبة في الحجاز .
11. العينيونفي الإحساء في السعودية .
12. المسيب من قبائل عمان .
ونخوتهم سناعيس ....
إن بنيتغلبمن ربيعة عاشوا في العراق وبلادالشام وفي الموصل بصورة خاصة منذ مئات السنين ولحد ألان , ومن يقرا التاريخ يتمكنمن أن يرى بطولات فرسان بني ربيعة عامة وبنيتغلبخاصةفي العصر الإسلامي ولحد ألان , قال أبو عمرو الشيباني في كتاب شرح المعلقات العشرصفحة 318 (كانت بنوتغلببن وائل اشد الناس في الجاهليةحتى قيل لو أبطأ الإسلام قليلا لأكلت بنوتغلبالناس) فمنهم الشعراء والفرسان ومنهم الأمراء والقادة .
والربيعيون من عشيرة عتبةالتغلبية الربيعية والتي يرجع نسبها إلى بني عبدا للهبن عتاب من بني مالك بن طوق ألتغلبي والتي تسكن مدينةالموصل منذ القدم من نسل عمرو بن كلثوم ألتغلبيوينتشرون في مناطق الموصل وما جاورها من أقضية ونواحي وقرى منها على سبيل المثال لاللحصر (حي العربي , الكرامة , سومر , فلسطين , تل الرمان , الرشيدية , تلكيف , القبة , الكسك , وانه , دير ام توثة , المصطاح , زورابة , حي القدس , الكوير .....الخ ) .
ومن شيوخ عشيرة عتبة التغلبية الربيعيةوفي رئاستهم الشيخ عزيز فاضل ياسين ألتغلبي الربيعيونسبه هو ( عزيزبنفاضلبنياسينبنحسينبنياسينبنطهبنبكربنمحمدبنعبد  ا للهبنغانمبنعبدا للهبنسيفبنعتبةبنغنيمةبنسيفبنعبدا للهبنمنصوربنبشربنعامربنشريكبنالحسنبنعليبنأيوببنمحم  دبنحمدانبنعبداللهبنعتاببنالحارثبنطوقبناحمدبنمالكبن  طوقبنمالكبنعتاببنزافربنشريحبنعبداللهبنعمروبنكلثومب  نمالكبنعتاببنسعدبنزهيربنجشمبنبكربنحبيببنعمروبنغنمب  نتغلببنوائلبنقاسطبنهنببنافصىبندعمىبنجديلةبنأسدبنرب  يعةبننزاربنمعدبنعدنان) ومن وجوههم حازم بن محمد شيت بن حسين بن علي بنجربوع الربيعي , والدكتور هاني وعبد الكريم ومؤيد ووليد أولاد مال الله بن حمودي بنعلي بن جربوع ألتغلبي الربيعي وغانم بن إسماعيل بنياسين بن حسين ألتغلبي الربيعي والملا ذنون بن يونس بناحمد بن احمد بن طه الربيعي , احمد بن عبدالله التغلبيالربيعي وانور بن قاسن بن يحيى التغلبي الربيعي ومحمودبن طه بن ياسين التغلبي الربيعي , وإبراهيم بن موسى بنمحمود الكمو التغلبي الربيعي , وعبدا لرزاق بن يونس بنالملا حسين التغلبي الربيعي , صدام بن محمد بن فرجالتغلبي الربيعي , احمد بن يونس بن حسين بن صالح العزوالتغلبي الربيعي واخرون غيرهم كثيرون .
فخذ ألمناويين من ربيعة

سميت هذه العشيرة بألبو مناه بهذا الاسم انتساباالى عين منى وحملوا هذا اللقب عن الاباء والأجداد, عندما ارتحل جدهم الأعلى عبداللهبن منصور من جنوب العراق الى شمال بغداد بأهله وأبناء عمومته واستقر بهم الحال فيمنطقة حمرين .
وبعدها ارتحلوا الى شمال العراق حتى وصلوا الى ديار بكر وماردينفي تركيا فحدثت حين ذاك معركة حامية الوطيس بينهم وبين الترك فقتل من قتل وعاد منهممن عاد الى العراق وقد افترقوا بعد رجوعهم فمنهم من نزل مع النهر ومنهم من عبر نهردجلة الى منطقة (اسكي موصل ) وديار جدهم ربيعة ومنهم من بقي في الشمال ومنهم منترحل حتى وصل ديالى.
وفخذ البو مناه هم من عدة حمائل فمنهم السويدات والبومحيميد والخشيفات والهدلات وهم جميعا أولاد اسود بن حسين بن ويرأسهم الشيخعبدالعزيز بن محمد بن يونس المناوي الربيعيومن وجوههم الحاج محمود المناوي وجاسم الهلال المناوي الربيعيونخوتهم سناعيس ...
فخذ الشراحلة من ربيعة

ينتسبون فخذ الشراحلة الى جدهم الأعلى نجم بنعبدالله بن محمد بن صالح بن محمد بن راشد بن علي بن علوان بن سيف بن عتبة بن غنيمةبن سيف التغلبي الربيعي . ويرجعون الى جدهم الأعلىربيعة بن نزار بن معد بن عدنان .
حيث كان جدهم نجم بن عبدالله الذي يقال عنه انهكان يكرم الضيف ويحسن نزله ويقدم له شرائح اللحم المشوي ومن جوده وسخائه لقب بهذاالاسم أبو الشراحيل أي شراء الحيل من الضأن وينحرها للضيف , وهم أخوة فخذ الزوريينوفخذ الكوران وهم أولاد علوان بن سيف بن عتبة بن غنيمة بن سيف التغلبي الربيعي ونخوتهم سناعيس , ويرأسهم الشيخموسى الخضر التغلبي الربيعيالملقب بتلالبرغل ومن وجوههم عبدالغفور خضر محمود التغلبي الربيعيوذنون حميد الصالح التغلبي الربيعي وشبيب شعبان احمدالتغلبي الربيعي والحاج احمد الناصر التغلبي الربيعي والحاج سالم سليمان جرجيس التغلبي الربيعي .
فخذ الكوران من ربيعة

اما فخذ الكوران وينتسبون الى جدهم إبراهيم بنحسين بن إبراهيم بن حسين بن حميد بن راشد بن علي بن علوان بن سيف بن عتبة بن غنيمةالتغلبي الربيعي والى جدهم الأعلى ربيعة بن نزار بن معدبن عدنان , وقد اقترن بهم هذا الاسم (كوران) نسبة الى وادي كوران الذي نزلوا بجواره . وهذا الوادي يكثر فيه نبات العريص ويلفظ الاسم عند غير العرب الوادي الكبير , وهمعدة حمائل فمنهم حمولة الحجاجي وحمولة البو عبو وحمولة البو شيخو وحمولة البو عليوحمولة خضير الجمعة ومن المؤكد ان كوران لقب وليس اصل وهم من ذرية علوان بن سيف بنعتبة بن غنيمة التغلبي الربيعي . وعلى رئاستهم الشيخسعيد بن معيوف بن حميد بن ذنون التغلبي الربيعي . اما وجوههم فهم الحاج احمد ألعلي والحاج محمد الكاظم التغلبي الربيعي والحاج صابور الكطب الربيعي .
ونخوتهمسناعيس...
فخذ الزوريين منربيعة

ان فخذ الزوريين من البو مناه ينتسبون الىجدهم ربيع بن حمد بن راشد بن علي بن علوان بن سيف بن عتبة بن غنيمة بن سيف التغلبي الربيعي , وينتسبون الى جدهم الأعلى ربيعة بن نزار بنمعد بن عدنان حيث ان جدهم الاقدم ربيع قد ابتلاه الله عز وجل بقتل نفس من احدأقربائه فجلا عنهم وتغرب حتى وصل الى سوريا ( الشام ) ومنها الى منطقة دير الزورفأقام فيها سنين عديدة وتزوج ورزقه الله أربعة أولاد فأرسلوا إليه أقربائه لغرضألصلح معه فعاد الى دياره وتصالح معهم واستقر مع عشيرته في الموصل .
أما أولادهفهم ( حمد وحامد وصباح وعُرفة الذي هاجر الى جنوب العراق واستقر هناك هو وذريته الىيومنا هذا ) ونخوتهم سناعيس .
أما فخذ الزوريين في محافظة الموصل ويرأسهم الشيخإسماعيل بن علي بن حسين بن فتحي التغلبي الربيعيوالذي عرف عنه بالسخاء والمروءة والشجاعة وحرصه للعشيرة وجمع شتاتها وحبه للجميعومن وجوههم طلال بن اسماعيل بن علي التغلبي الربيعيوعبد الكريم بن محمود التغلبي الربيعي ....
احمدالله اني من سلايل جميلة وجدنا وائل على هامة الساس
تغلبيماني بمجهول القبيلـة من شيوخ العرب وصفوة الناس

واليكم شجرة نسب العشيرة


بسم الله الرحمن والرحيم
{يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُإِنَّا خَلَقْنَاكُم مِّن ذَكَرٍ وَأُنثَى وَجَعَلْنَاكُمْ شُعُوباً وَقَبَائِلَلِتَعَارَفُوا إِنَّ أَكْرَمَكُمْ عِندَ اللَّهِ أَتْقَاكُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَلِيمٌخَبِيرٌ }الحجرات13
صدق الله العظيم

والربايعة في لواء الرمثا الاردنالذنيبة
فهم من اكبر العشائرهناك
وفي (الوطنالعربي)
اما في الاردن فهناك شيخ لهم هو
الشيخ حسن محمود محمدالربيع

في( الذنيبة _ الاردن)


فهذه قائمه ببعض أسماء مشائخواعيانقبيلة شمر الذين يفيدونك بان عائلة الربيع (بما فيهم اهل تمير والربيع والربايعة) هم قبيليه ومن شمر ولك الحق فيسؤالهمللتأكد:1-


1- الشيخ بدر بن عبدالله بن ندىالنهير
شيخ الويبار و اميرالاجفر
2- الشيخعبدالله بن فرحان السعيد
شيخشمل الدغيرات من عبده – ورئيس مركز الودي
3- الشيخ حمدان بن حمودالجدي
شيخ الجدي من الربيعيه – و امير هجرةعريجاء
4- الشيخ حلو بن عبدالله النهير
رئيسمركز الاجفر
5- الشيخ درزي حامدمحسنالمحيلان
عمدةالناصريه
6- الشيخ سند بن صلال الظفيري
منعوارف العفاريتالربيعية
7- الشيخ سيف بن عبداللهالمغلوث
من العطاء – من الويبار – رئيسهجرة عثمر
8- الشيخ قبلان بن نايفالقبلان
امير هجرةالرديفه
9- الشيخبداح العرقان السهلي- ابو خالد
رئيسمركز تربه حائل
10- مدغش بن محمدالعجيلي – ابو كريم
عضوالمجلس البلدي محافظة الخفجي
11- المقدم/ جبر بن بدرالنهير
مدير إدارة الدفاع المدني بمدينةحائل
12- المؤرخ سلمان بن عقاببنغضبان الويبار الشمري
13- الاستاذ حمود بن هديني بن حمادالوبيري
رئيسالمركز البلدي في الاجفر

وعشائر الحويطاتوالنعيمي
يوجد فيها الربايعة

وهناك الربايعة في الحصن واربد الحيالشمالي والرصيفة والرمثا في الاردن الحبيب
وأنا أتاسف لاني قد انسى الكثير الكثيرمن المواقع التي يتواجدون فيها الربيع وبني ربيعة والربايعة ابناء الجدالواحد

وهناك الربايعة طبعا في( العراقالكبير(

(واليمن) السعيد حيث منابعناوسوريا
والجزائر وليبيا وصحراء سيناء عشيرة الزل
alrabie
كاتب جديد

----------


## shams spring

*والنعــــم والله بهالعشيرة 
الله يعطيك العافية كسمووو .... كفيـــت ووفيت 
واهلا فيك بالمنتـــدى نورتنـــا ^_^*

----------

